# Soundproofing advice on Existing Basement room w/pics



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

So I'm still kicking around the idea of tearing down my entire ceiling to do soundproofing but there are obstacles in other areas of the basement that are making me think I will not benefit from doing so.

My dilema, I have added a new gaming section which was once walled off, but since all my plumbing runs in the ceiling I've decided to just spray the ceiling flat black and to not do a drop ceiling due to height problems. So basically with music at a decent level in can be heard in the master bedroom and living room above even with all doors to the basement and upstairs doors closed.

Currently I beleive the basement ceiling just has R-13 in btw the joists with one layer of 1/2" drywall. Take a look at my layout from floorplanner and tell me what you think. Is all of the opened sections of ceiling going to just negate anything I do? I was going to do DD and GG on the subfloor btw the joists in both the new game room section as well as the unfinished section under the master bedroom. If I could at least eliminate sound from getting to the bedroom that would be awesome.


FLOOR PLANNER SKETCH
http://floorplanner.com/projects/22177544-basement-renovation/edit#assets;q=openings


The little gray squares in the floorplanner sketch is my 6" recessed lights
The last picture on the right is looking from the projector section towards the unfinished game room section, right behind the pole is my main HVAC line that runs from left to right.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I think that doing the DD and GG in between will help to muffle some of the high / mids sound. As I understand it, you will never attain soundproofing - merely sound isolation.

That said, I think the LF will still be a hurdle as once that hits the joists, it will just bypass your DD / GG work. The only way I have seen to negate - well, reduce anyway - that is through decoupling.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can do a drop ceiling grid, insulate above, and use drywall squares as the 'tiles'. Not perfect certainly but it will help some with the sound getting out to the floor above.

Bryan


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ted told me to give him a shout tomorow regarding the matter, so we will see then.


----------

